# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Ngành game Hàn Quốc đang có dấu hiệu suy thoái

## Xitrum76

Từ năm 2000, Hàn Quốc bắt đầu thực hiện bản báo cáo số liệu tổng ngành game. Trong cuốn tài liệu mới được phát hành năm nay có tên “_Sách bìa trắng ngành game Hàn Quốc 2014_”, dựa trên những số liệu ghi lại quy mô ngành game Hàn Quốc từ năm 2000 đến năm 2013, các chuyên gia đã phát hiện hiện suy thoái lần đầu tiên trong năm ngoái.
Cuốn sách bìa trắng này được chính Bộ thể thao văn hóa và du lịch kết hợp cùng Viện nghiên cứu kỹ thuật số Hàn Quốc hợp tác thực hiện, phát hành mỗi năm kể từ năm 2000, trong đó có tổng hợp phân tích động hướng thị trường nội ngoại của game Hàn Quốc, tình trạng người sử dụng, văn hóa game, kỹ thuật game, pháp chế và chính sách động hướng... Tài liệu mới phát hành năm nay cho thấy, quy mô ngành game Hàn Quốc năm 2013 đạt khoảng 9,719 tỷ won (khoảng 190,000 tỷ VNĐ), giảm 0,3% khi so với con số 9,752 ở năm 2012.

Ảnh minh họa


Kể từ năm 2000, ngành game Hàn Quốc đã liên tục đạt quy mô tăng trưởng mạnh mẽ, đặc biệt trong giai đoạn sau năm 2008 thì mỗi năm đều đạt tỷ lệ tăng trưởng hơn 10%, năm 2009 với 17,4%, năm 2010 với 12,9%, năm 2011 với 18,5% và năm 2012 với 10,8%, nhưng đến năm 2013 vừa qua thì lại đánh dấu năm suy thoái đầu tiên. Các chuyên gia dự tính, quy mô thị trường game Hàn Quốc đến hết năm 2014 cũng chưa thể đột phá cột mốc 10,000 tỷ won.
Cụ thể hơn, quy mô thị trường game online Hàn Quốc so với năm 2012 đã giảm tới 19,6%, đạt 5,452 tỷ won (khoảng 107,000 tỷ VNĐ), chiếm 56,1% tổng thị trường, ngược lại thì game mobile đã tăng 190% so với năm trước, đạt 2,327 tỷ won (khoảng 46,000 tỷ VNĐ), chiếm 23,9% tổng thị trường. Nếu thị phần game mobile tiếp tục đạt tỷ lệ tăng trưởng ấn tượng như hiện nay, dự tính đến năm 2015 thì vị trí của game mobile và game online trên thị trường Hàn Quốc sẽ được đảo lộn lại.

G-Star 2013


Ở phương diện xuất khẩu, game Hàn Quốc tiếp tục đạt tăng trưởng 2,9% so với năm ngoái, đạt khoảng 2,71 tỷ USD. Trong đó, game online tiếp tục là mặt hàng xuất khẩu tốt nhất, chiếm 90,1% và game mobile chỉ mới chiếm 8,2% mà thôi. Các khu vực xuất khẩu chính của game Hàn Quốc là Trung Quốc (33,4%), Nhật Bản (20,8%), Đông Nam Á (18,8%), Bắc Mỹ (14,3%) và Châu Âu (8,9%).
Báo cáo cũng cho biết rằng, thu nhập thị trường game nội địa Hàn Quốc chiếm khoảng 6,3% thị trường game thế giới.
>>*Game thủ nam thích FPS, game thủ nữ lại thích RPG*

----------

